# Silkie feet feathers



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Have 6 12 week old silkies and one doesn't have any feet feathers.... I thought silkies always have feathered feet?! Anyway I just wondered if anyone else has one the same?


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine have feathered feet.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If they came from a hatchery its not all the uncommon. When breeds are mass produced they do not always fit standards.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

It comes from my silkie who hatched out all 6... The others all have feathers... Oh well just an odd ball!!! Keeps it interesting!
Thanks


----------

